# '02 w8 wagon with coolant problem?



## konig981 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello all vortexers:
I have an '02 w8 with 188,000kms on her, I never had a problem until right now and I'm stumped!!!
today the engine temp gauge shot up to 130 degrees,the coolant is fine,so I'm not sure what to do and not sure what fuse i have to check to see if the fan turned on...and since my mechanic is on vaction I need to try to solve myself...any advise would be appreciated

thx
Kris
you can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: '02 w8 wagon with coolant problem? (konig981)*

Thermostat.. Mine went 18 months ago.


----------

